# "Old Lady" Costume?



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the idea of the old person character.

Especially if you make the character creepy!

An old lady, an old man or an old hag would be great!

I enjoy doing old characters such as my pipe smokin' granny!










Good luck!

TC


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, that's great! Very elaborate. Guess I should start looking for the rest of the costume aside from the mask!


----------

